# Alarm into Focus



## cannibal (Oct 22, 2007)

i am installing a 160xvl in my sister inlaws 2004 ford focus.the manual is unclear about where the white/blue(-)remote start activation input wire goes,also can i just ground the neutral safety switch wire?any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Cannibal,
sent you the e-mail but just wanted to follow up,the blue white wire is if your gonna slave the remote starter of something else like an alarm then you would hook it to the trunk wire to activate the remote starter.
I have never seen a neutral safety wire? unless it's made for a stick shift car, usually it has to see ground to start or visa-versa to.


----------



## cannibal (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks jagger,i got your message,just waiting for my sister inlaw to give me time to hook it up.i thanks for the help,i appreciate it.i think the neutral safety wire is the problem,i didn't ground it.the ones i installed before had a parking brake wire instead.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Glade you got it going, now enjoy it too.........


----------

